# I shot a squirrel yesterday...



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

..with my 17hmr. Wow, that was a big exit hole, lol. I don't have pics but the bullet must have left at least a 1"-1 1/2" hole coming out his back. Just thought I'd share that, my friend got a kick out of it when he could see the exit from 40-50 yards away.


----------

